

Visionaries - podingx
https://medium.com/empire-state-of-mind/4385b13d7bb1

======
pg
"The way to do really big things seems to be to start with deceptively small
things."

I thought that sentence seemed familiar.

~~~
doriandargan
paul graham? ha! caught in the act... lol

------
doriandargan
"In search of the metaphorical startup booty" is an awesome sentence.

